# weight loss



## rossie (Sep 4, 2013)

am happy to say i have my one and half stone award today at slimming world....another 6 1/2 pounds and i will have lost ten percent of my body weight...cant wait for my blood results to see if i can lower my metformin......am very happy.....


----------



## Mark T (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2013)

Terrific rossie! Well done!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 4, 2013)

Fantastic news Rossie, well done!


----------



## rossie (Sep 5, 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyou for my messages......


----------



## pav (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done.


----------

